# Historical ECB rate



## asdfg (30 Sep 2005)

I am looking for details of the ECB rate for the last 5 years. Can anyone help.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

Is this any use?

Don't forget that past performance is no guide to future returns in case that's relevant.


----------



## WizardDr (30 Sep 2005)

excellent link club,
the one that is relevant is the 3rd column at 2% and has not changed since june 2003 at 2%


----------

